# [APP] ROM Quiz - Compare, Compete and Share!



## joeykrim (Aug 7, 2011)

*http://www.romquiz.com/*

*Credits:*
slushpupie for his java/php/mysql guidance, birbeck for his previous random java guidance, dodgejcr and mucus for their graphics and freenode #gen-dev for testing!
Thanks to SDX for support!!

*Background:*
This application allows users a fun and exciting way to test their knowledge on everything ROM related for Android devices. Scores are stored online allowing users to compare/rank themselves against other users!

*Features:*
Badges: After completing a quiz, take your user id and check out the badges section where personal badges are generated displaying your results! The personal badges make sharing quiz results easy, simple and convenient!
Results: Quiz results are publicly available for all to compare, compete and share. At the beginning of the quiz the user is able to select anonymous results displayed using a numeric User ID OR a filtered version of their account name.

*Description:*
Currently, there are two sets of quizzes: basic and advanced.
The *basic quiz* covers introduction terminology, common kernel and ROM modifications, along with common partition and file system information. A sample question is: Which partition is the main kernel generally stored in?
The *advanced quiz* is geared more towards developers as it contains question around kernel and ROM tweaks in addition to common kernel, ROM and recovery troubleshooting information, plus commonly used ROM customization tools. A sample question is: Where does the Android kernel generally store log output useful for debugging?
*Internet connection is required* in order to take the quiz. Roughly 10 questions will be provided and a score will be given at the end. The quiz is timed and incomplete quizzes/retakes are counted.

All Results are available here: *http://www.romquiz.com/results*

*Application Versions:*
*Limited Version*: Same quality experience as the Pro version but is limited to one quiz and distributed for free. Quiz results are stored and displayed on the same web host as the Pro version.
*Pro version*: Allows unlimited quizzes plus the ability to review questions missed and resources to further research/learn the concepts.
Open to suggestions: Share the features you want to see!

*Market/Download Locations*
Limited version (free!): ROM Quiz Limited
Pro version (99 cents!): ROM Quiz Pro

*Contact:*
Please PM, email, tweet or find me on IRC and provide feedback, suggestions and comments. I'm always interested in improving my applications!
Any questions, comments, concerns, or issues, please post in this thread, tweet me, msg me on IRC or email me! Thanks for all the help and support!
http://twitter.com/joeykrim
http://joeykrim.com


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried it out, some of those questions are going to kick some crackflasher ass.


----------

